# The NEW ME!!!



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

During the past few months of TC-ing I'm sure you know that I have had several very different avatars. Let's have a look through what I've done so far, shall we?

*My very first avatar*








Anton Webern. One of my favourite composers. Probably my favourite before I discovered *Ligeti.*

*Then I turned into a girl*








Oh no not that again. I still think she's a better composer than her husband! 

*Then I became even more fanatical about Ligeti*








I think I'll come back to that avatar later actually

*But now, in my FOURTH INCARNATION:*
PART 1
PART 2
PART 3
PART 4
(sorry videos didn't seem to be working before)

I'm thinking of being the Hammer and Sickle sometime after this avatar.

And yes, I expect you to watch ALL the videos.

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *But now, in my FOURTH INCARNATION:*


Shouldn't you call that your fourth _regeneration_? Check to see if you have two hearts.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Please don't use the Hammer and Sickle, look at the way they treated composers and artists .I think Tom suits you as he's definitely nuts.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Shouldn't you call that your fourth _regeneration_? Check to see if you have two hearts.


Fourth incarnation, third regeneration.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Testing pour moi-meme


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^^^Hey!!! That was _mine!!!_ You can't just go *steal* my old avatar!!! :scold:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

And here I was thinking you were a communist.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> And here I was thinking you were a communist.


It _was_ my avatar...


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

LEARN TO SHARE CoAG. You'd think in your 60 years that you'd have learned this by now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> LEARN TO SHARE CoAG. You'd think in your 60 years that you'd have learned this by now.


60? Why 60?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

You mean you're NOT 60?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> You mean you're NOT 60?


No I'm *not.* I am *59.* It's a different *decade.*


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

More senile than - Probably shouldn't go there


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> More senile than HillTroll.


*blows raspberry*

TBHHTPHBHTPBBHTBTHPPBHTBTBHBHTH


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *blows raspberry*
> 
> TBHHTPHBHTPBBHTBTHPPBHTBTBHBHTHILLTROLL IS A SENILE OLD BAG


Two can play that game...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *blows raspberry*
> 
> TBHHTPHBHTPBBHTBTHPPBHTBTBHBHTHILLTROLL IS A SENILE OLD BAG


Did I write that?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It IS in your name. I suppose I will give up this avatar and call truce...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> It IS in your name. I suppose I will give up this avatar and call truce...


Nah it's okay. Keep it. Just don't confuse too much by talking about *Ligeti* as well. :lol:


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey guys, Ligeti's cool, hey?


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Omg ~_~ What have I started?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Before we continue this conversation, do you like *Ligeti*?


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Ligeti is the greatest. Much greater than everyone else, especially that loser called Wagner.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I hate Elgar


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Are you _mocking_ me?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Ligeti is the greatest. Much greater than everyone else, especially that loser called Wagner.


I never said Wagner was a loser. Wagner is *cool*.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Are you _mocking_ me?


It depends, do you like *Ligeti*?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> It depends, do you like *Ligeti*?


I love *Ligeti. Ligeti* is my favourite composer.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have changed my avatar. Just making sure everyone knows.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm thinking of being the Hammer and Sickle sometime after this avatar.


A fine idea I am pleased with you comrade *CoAG*. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I decided for the Nikolai Myaskovsky's avatar... He's a great composer, I love his music. His picture is not as known as many others. Like Mozart, Rimsky-Korsakov, etc. He never composed an opera. I love opera though. He composed 27 symphonies, a bit too much, like Mozart, 41 is too much.

Martin


----------

